# Can an un neutered male dog be around a 3 1/2 mo old puppy?



## Blaze007 (Sep 24, 2009)

Title:
**	
Can an un neutered male dog be around a female puppy?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, but you'll want to separate them around 6 months if you don't get her spay... Most breeds of dogs go in to heat at 6+ months.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on the breed of the female to predict when she will go into heat. 3.5 months is safe, but I wouldn't risk it at 5 mos or older. You just never know when the first heat will happen and better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lynnj (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm with mightymal on this one.

You should supervise them closely until you get her spayed. You never know when she'll go into her first heat.


----------

